# Electrical Boxes and Masonry



## jar546

Although there is nothing "wrong" with this installation, I would have done it a little differently,  I would have wrapped the entire outside of the box in self stick ice and water shield and then attached it so that when I had to go back in a few years, it wasn't rotted out as bad and it would make it easier to replace if I had to.
Thoughts?


----------



## steveray

Never seen NM embedded in masonry before...Isn't the ground wire "supposed" to be wrapped the other way?


----------



## jar546

steveray said:


> Never seen NM embedded in masonry before...Isn't the ground wire "supposed" to be wrapped the other way?



Good catch!  I did not see the ground wire wrapped backwards.  I missed that!

They drilled through the block so it is not embedded.  Good electricians will run the NM cable through smurf tube for the transition.


----------



## steveray

Smurf tube makes sense...


----------



## jar546

steveray said:


> Smurf tube makes sense...


----------



## e hilton

The ground wire ... from a practical perspective, i think the clockwise wrap was/is more important with stranded wire, so it has less tendency to come apart as the screw is turned.  With a bit of care, solid wire can be successfully wrapped either way.


----------



## KZQuixote

jar546 said:


> Although there is nothing "wrong" with this installation, I would have done it a little differently,  I would have wrapped the entire outside of the box in self stick ice and water shield and then attached it so that when I had to go back in a few years, it wasn't rotted out as bad and it would make it easier to replace if I had to.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 4128


A problem with any selfadhesive flashing is that they don't form to complex shapes very well, especially if you're depending on it staying put after you turn your back on it. A better solution might be a rubber or plastic boot that might provide a slip plane should the box need replacement after the stucco is applied. Of course we don't build for sustainability in this country, for example, if we cared about making buildings maintainable we would never just side up to a window or door without any trim. I'm sure we all see it every day. How much does the cost of a window replacement effort go up if the carpenter has to remove the siding to change the window?
Bill


----------



## Michael Klein

Hi there! I'm a new member of this forum so I really want to receive help and advice from all of you guys. Thanks!


----------



## cda

Michael Klein said:


> Hi there! I'm a new member of this forum so I really want to receive help and advice from all of you guys. Thanks!



Welcome 

Ask away


----------



## jar546

Michael Klein said:


> Hi there! I'm a new member of this forum so I really want to receive help and advice from all of you guys. Thanks!


How is California this time of year?  
What do you do in New York?


----------

